# Grandin Road extra 25% off outlet price - Glow Skeleton and more!



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

For 3 days Grandin Road is giving an automatic additional 25% off of their outlet items.Some stand up figures, ground breeakers, etc. What caught my eye were the life-size glow-in-the-dark skellies. I wanted to get one of these at Target last year ans missed out. The outlet price with the discount, is only $33.00 - I ordered one for us and one for my niece!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. With the 25% off and free shipping I just ordered one of the stone ladies for $44.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks! I'm going to have to check this out, the stone lady caught my eye too


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

Is the price what it shows or is it applied at checkout .. cause i am showing the stone lady at 59.00..Nevermind i see the code now.. lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i needed a code for the 25% off- XXW97018

but i didn't get free shipping---darn it.

HTH.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

msgatorslayer said:


> Thanks for the heads up. With the 25% off and free shipping I just ordered one of the stone ladies for $44.


Do you have a code for free shipping?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

greaseballs80 said:


> Do you have a code for free shipping?


I want a free shipping code, too! Pretty please! 

Gitana the Gypsy needs to come hang out with me...she looks like my kind of gal.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

All I did was put the code in for the 25% off. It showed that amount deducted and also in black or red, smaller font, under the new price, "free shipping'.

Was it only the stone lady that qualified? IDK

Did anyone try ordering her?


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, I just checked. Once I put her in the my basket, it shows the original price slashed, with the new price of $59.25. Under that, in red, it says "Free Standard Shipping". I haven't applied the 25% off code yet.


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

Rats! I don't seem to be able to get the free shipping to work with the other items in my cart


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

So I am really considering ordering the Stone Man tonight or tomorrow (it came up with free shipping), but I'm wondering if it will get here by Friday (my private guest viewing day is Sunday). They say 3-7 business days, do you guys think it will get here by then? What's your experience?


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

i AM HAVING PROBLEMS adding the 25% off code, anyone else?


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

*Orders with Grandin road*



Zombiesmash said:


> So I am really considering ordering the Stone Man tonight or tomorrow (it came up with free shipping), but I'm wondering if it will get here by Friday (my private guest viewing day is Sunday). They say 3-7 business days, do you guys think it will get here by then? What's your experience?


I purchased the Stone Lady, Sinister Serena, and the graveyard skeleton, green faced ghost on Thursday, 10-18. They were shipped on Friday 10-19 and are due to be delivered tomorrow.

They use UPS and as long as the item is in stock, it ships the next day according to the CS at Grandin Road.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone know what kind of sales Grandin Road has after Halloween? I really want Venetian Victoria but she is 15% off today w/free shipping. Will she be on sale after Halloween?


----------

